# Foote Dam Flow Rate



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Since the State has rebuilt Foote Dams shoreline for the so called safety oriented Hipsters afraid to get there Oxfords stuck on pertruding angle iron. The flow has considerably changed for the worse effecting multiple bends all the way to the High Banks. I figured I would share this for newbies looking for info. I just got done fishing it.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Surprised there's not a Starbucks in the corner yet. There's room! Pshhhhhh


----------



## waterbound (Mar 14, 2014)

cowboy48098 said:


> Surprised there's not a Starbucks in the corner yet. There's room! Pshhhhhh


agreed! while the fishing overlooks are pretty and all, im sure they greatly affect the flow. kida funny if i were to move a rock or too on my property the DEQ would say im in violation of something im sure. 
were the salmon still there? im sure the garbage was


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of the way they re-did the dam. The platform idea wasn't a good one, unless the entire bank was done that way. The biggest thing I don't like is they ruined the whitewater bobber bite in close. We used to DESTROY fall and spring fish in the morning doing that. I've adapted to it though, and don't mind the new design enough to stop fishing. I mostly fish the dam in the fall; not around it much during winter or spring.

I've noticed whenever it rains this fall, they spike the flow, then drop it like a rock not even a day later. Be nice to have high water for a few days to bring a push in, then setup a good bite when it drops and settles. Don't see this stuff much on the other big rivers...


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

So you are saying that the flow in the whole upper part of the has changed because of the new platforms at the dam... Are you crazy? How about the lack of water in the river. There hasn't been any water, which most likely has changed the flow two miles down stream from the dam. I will agree that the water acts differently immediately below the dam, but this has no impact on anything else.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Chromekilla said:


> So you are saying that the flow in the whole upper part of the has changed because of the new platforms at the dam... Are you crazy? How about the lack of water in the river. There hasn't been any water, which most likely has changed the flow two miles down stream from the dam. I will agree that the water acts differently immediately below the dam, but this has no impact on anything else.


Are you a moron? I mean I have to ask. There is a dam there...you do know that right? They control the water flow...you know that also right? I was going to reply to Ausables post, but your better to reply to. I have been paying attention to the flow rates from the dam. Anytime it rains they spike it up, but immediately cut it back. They control the flow genius.


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

I understand flow rates, but construction below the dam has nothing to do with High Bank.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I am curious, too. How have multiple bends down to the Highbanks been affected by the change in flow just below the dam? And which specific bends? I know them all. This comment implies that the actual change in the structure of the south bank of the river has changed the way the water flows miles downstream. It sure did change the flow directly below the dam, but once the water hits "the point" just downstream, it is flowing in its normal course. 

The change in the structure of the south bank hasn't got anything to do with the amount of water that is released through the dam. They are different things. 

There was a pretty good shot of rain last week, that spiked the water up. And then it dropped right back down within 36 hours. I would say that is mostly because everything has been so dry for the last couple months. While the Ausable has a lot of springs that feed into it, heavy rain will fill up the impoundments along its way, and will keep higher water levels for some times. Similarly, lack of rain will cause low flows until a precipitation event increases flows. Some of the recent rain ran off, but a lot of it soaked into the ground. Rivers that don't have barrier dams saw similar spikes, and drops in flow.


----------

